# stopping motion with a light trigger



## Jeffrey (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm interested in knowing if anyone is doing stop motion, say a drop of water bouncing up after it hits water, a wine glass shattering and capturing the wine as the glass explodes, that sort of dramatic photo style, and what type of light/shutter trigger you are using to make those captures. Thanks much!


----------



## tolusina (Sep 4, 2014)

Kai shows a way...........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04kyG4WxLyY&list=UUuw8B6Uv0cMWtV5vbNpeH_A


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Sep 4, 2014)

Stop motion is a terminology with stands for making stopped objects appear to be moving (like those animated movies we see)







You are referring to high speed photography. There are some automated ways to shoot moving objects, like Nero Trigger, a laser sensor based trigger. All you have to do is configure the timing delay between when the object crosses the trigger and when it go on frame


----------



## surapon (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeffrey said:


> I'm interested in knowing if anyone is doing stop motion, say a drop of water bouncing up after it hits water, a wine glass shattering and capturing the wine as the glass explodes, that sort of dramatic photo style, and what type of light/shutter trigger you are using to make those captures. Thanks much!



Dear Jeffrey.
Here is some of the way that I do.
Enjoy
Surapon
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19146.0


----------



## niteclicks (Sep 4, 2014)

I use the Camera Axe, its open source, so you can build your own if your handy with electronics and soldering. Lots of different ways to trigger , sound , lazer, light, etc.


----------



## Schruminator (Sep 4, 2014)

I've tried using an arduino hooked to a laser, microphone, timing gates/chronograph (how fast is the projectile moving, then calculate when the flashes should fire), a piezo sensor and I forget what else. 

Anyways, the piezo sensor I rigged up (canabalized an old buzzer and stole the piezo element) has by far worked the best and most consistently for me. I can set the sensitivity to pick up a ping-pong ball dropped from a couple of inches onto a table-- with the sensor 6 feet away on the other end of the table. Needless to say, it'll pick up a wine glass getting shattered as well.

A couple of short lines of code (if the sensor goes high, wait a 1/50th of a second, fire flashes, ta-da) is all that's needed-- so while it's not the simplest of set ups, it's not terribly difficult either if you have a habit of tinkering in your garage already.

http://www.mschrum.com/2012/10/wine-glass-3.html






http://www.mschrum.com/2012/10/wine-glass-3.html


----------



## niteclicks (Sep 4, 2014)

Schruminator said:


> Anyways, the piezo sensor I rigged up (canabalized an old buzzer and stole the piezo element) has by far worked the best and most consistently for me.



+1 on the piezo sensor, have to turn the radio off when using it.


----------



## Jeffrey (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you so much to everyone who took the time to respond and provide such meaningful and helpful information. I sure know a lot more about triggering the camera shutter and flash using a timing device than I did when I started! 

Wishing everyone much success in your photography efforts.


----------

